# Paint or re-chrome sissy bar?



## dosbo56 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I'm re-doing my wife's '56 Spitfire that her dad "Sting Rayed" back in early '60s. Everything is coming out pretty good so far, but I've run into a bump in the road. The sissy bar's chrome is completly gone on the left side. I'd like to reuse it if possible. What does the jury say on re-chroming or paint with chrome paint or a color? It would be easy to replace but that would probably always bug me.....
Thanks,
Dave


----------

